# Bass as a high register/melodic/'solo' instrument?



## Brill (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone got good examples of this?


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 30, 2012)

There was a bass player from London who put together a "djent" album using only bass. He made a thread a while back to promote his release. Nick something... Can't remember....

He came round my house a few years ago to buy a poweramp and kindly recorded some slap riffs for me.


----------



## skarz (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## jeleopard (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a buddy who, on one of 4 strings, takes off the E string and strings it ADGC and plays it very melodically. Very beautiful, great player.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 30, 2012)

Does Chapman stick count?



Complete Lyrics:
********
********
End of Lyrics

Tony Levin
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Levin



Ha! After much searching I found the solo bass metal album!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...207760-djent-album-made-only-bass-guitar.html


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 30, 2012)

One of the best bassists on the planet, in my humble opinion: Victor Wooten. Second one uses a loop pedal and takes a while for him to build up the backing track before he starts properly.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 30, 2012)

Wooten... Pastorius... Miller... Hamm... Willis...


----------



## knuckle_head (Dec 30, 2012)

Yves Carbonne


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Dec 30, 2012)

^^



WTF...????

Kerr--aazzzy instrument!

Thanks for the recommendation knuckle_head! 

On the other hand... Why do anything fancy, when you could just play _*properly*_? 
_*Proper playing requires you set your bass to "Lights=ON" mode!*_


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Khoi (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 30, 2012)

Shameless self promo:

The Implements Of Hell | Vitruvian Man

The band wasn't content with just one bass solo, so I put in 2 of them.


----------



## Altar (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## theoctopus (Dec 31, 2012)

Brian Bromberg's "Metal" has some nice piccolo bass solowork.



And then there's Wooten/Bailey.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 31, 2012)

Check out Ned's Atomic Dustbin from the '90s. They had two bass players, one for the traditional role and one playing up much higher for the melody. Nothing particularly difficult, but I like that they were innovative enough to do that.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 31, 2012)

To Murder A Machine

Not very classy of me to post my own page, but it does fit the bill.


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Two words, Janek Gwizdala.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 1, 2013)

Michael Manring is a boss... love that guy!

It's hard to watch a lot of these without thinking how it'd sound sweeter on an ERG.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 1, 2013)

wat?


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 1, 2013)

how has no one mentioned evan brewer yet?


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Jan 1, 2013)

^ Because he doesn't really play in high registers. He is a fantastic bassist though!


----------



## Qersty (Jan 2, 2013)

Cliff Burton use to play Lead bass on metallica's early records


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 2, 2013)

^^

 Cliff is the metal guitarists favourite bassist, every time. I have never met another bassist who was particularly impressed by the fellow though.



If you want Bass as a melodic instrument, often high register, you really need to check out some Stanley Clarke. He was rather instrumental (hehe) in that ordeal. Jazz probably holds the most nuggets of great melodic bass playing, and bass solos that don't suck ass (I'm looking at Cliff again )

He plays both upright and electric, here his him with After Forever. He can hold it down, but is more known for his lead playing. Might not be the best example, but I am lazy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUm9y3BaruU


----------



## Thornmoon (Jan 2, 2013)

SirMyghin said:


> If you want Bass as a melodic instrument, often high register, you really need to check out some Stanley Clarke.


This!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 2, 2013)

the bass solos on the beyond creation album are pretty melodic


----------



## russtolium (Jan 15, 2013)

Jeff Schmidt's work is just fantastic.


Samuel Haynes does some pretty awesome stuff with a piccolo 4 string.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd bring up Ryan Martinie from Mudvayne, but I can not find any good vids to showcase his abilities.


----------



## Necris (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Malkav (Jan 18, 2013)

No love for Jean Baudin yet? Guys monstrously good and his new album is incredible! 



Also +1 on the Eric Czar recommendation 



Another +1 on the Michael Manring recommendation as well


----------



## XEN (Jan 18, 2013)

Al Caldwell
Japan Bass Clinic 1 - YouTube


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Shameless self promo:
> 
> The Implements Of Hell | Vitruvian Man
> 
> The band wasn't content with just one bass solo, so I put in 2 of them.



Dude, I just had this video open of some demo stuff from periphery, YouTube /watch?v=y0vIroSrG-0, and I thought I was listening to that, but I must have clicked play on your link instead. I was listening to it thinking it was periphery, and going 'hmmn yes, this is much better than the last album' so yeah ... you are officially better than periphery.


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 22, 2013)

Dayum! I had no idea Jean had a new album!


----------



## Malkav (Jan 23, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Dayum! I had no idea Jean had a new album!


 
Yeah it's really good, and he's started experimenting with looping and different effects  Beautiful stuff, but I wouldn't expect any less from him 

Crustacean by Jean Baudin on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Kroaton (Jan 23, 2013)

Malkav said:


> Another +1 on the Michael Manring recommendation as well




God that was amazing. Props for sharing.


----------



## sage (Jan 24, 2013)

Between the Buried And Me - Viridian (Colors_LIVE DVD) - YouTube


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jan 24, 2013)

John Patitucci


A whole group of bass greats!


Adam Nitti


Stu Hamm


Bill Dickens
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh6BB_rs5S4


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Jan 24, 2013)

ToMurderAMachine said:


> ^ Because he doesn't really play in high registers. He is a fantastic bassist though!





@about :30 mark


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 24, 2013)

AugmentedFourth said:


> @about :30 mark




i remember when this cd first came out and it was written by jean baudin


----------



## Kroaton (Jan 25, 2013)

That song is not really representative of Brewer's solo debut. It's more slap bassed , has some cool effected parts. A really good release overall and Evan is quite the talented chap.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Jan 25, 2013)

Mix of both....
http://www.youtube.com/user/ShinigamiKusajika?feature=mhee


----------



## russtolium (Jan 25, 2013)

Scott Fernandez said:


> Mix of both....
> Scott Fernandez - YouTube



I only recently became aware that your EP came out and I've been listening to it non-stop! REALLY awesome work. I am having difficulty explaining to my coworkers why I suddenly break into air-bass-tapping throughout the day.


----------



## phugoid (Jan 25, 2013)

I quite enjoy Bach's bass lines. 
High register &#8800; melodic


----------

